# Design me a trap system.



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've framed up an aviary for my new project. I need some advice as to how to add a trap and release system. I'm thinking of putting a divider at the entry window so there will be two pens but I may only trap from one side.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just keep in mind when you use the aviary as a way to get to the trap door to get inside the loft, when you have it open to fly who you want, the other birds you do not want out will not beable to use the aviary. not sure if that is a concern, but thought I would mention it... if you did divide the actual door to go in and the aviary then on section could use the aviary and the other could be left open for the other section to trap in.. a good thing perhaps could be when you use the aviary for a way for them to get to the trap door window..if you have a stray bird not trap and do not want to let the others out, it would probably go in the aviary and while the trap door is closed and then you could close the door..then go around and open the trap door so it goes in the loft..but of course the others could not use the aviary during the time your trying to get the stray bird/s in.. but then again.. you could let everyone out and the strays would most likely go in with everyone then..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would put some dowels or boards 4" apart and 1' high in between one of the roof trusses and attach a board that would hinge and flip up and cover it. and use that for your landing board, if the birds drop that far down the will never be able to fly up and out. Then you could just reach up and flip the board over and prop it or latch it somehow so its level for the birds to land on.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sort of like a "Sputnik"? I'd kind of thought of that. Wish I could figure out a way to make something like Rick Mardis (CBS) uses with the little spring door in the corner.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't find anything on the CBS loft about the trap. Got any pics?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Watch one of his "video updates" that shows his loft. It's sort of a settleing cage sort of thing that sits on top of his aviary up against the roof eave. It's pretty slick, has a little door on springs that he can open and shut with a string from the ground. I think they go in there before they actually trap. I thought maybe I could make something where the birds would use the entire roof as a landing board and then trap in going down towards the gutter from the top.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> Sort of like a "Sputnik"? I'd kind of thought of that. Wish I could figure out a way to make something like Rick Mardis (CBS) uses with the little spring door in the corner.


Yes your aviary would be a big sputnik. Just put a board across 1' down from the back Then put as many dowels as it takes to go across that section, If you put it at the back then when your door flips down you could fasten a piece of board to hold it level. It would work with what ever you chose to put on the roof. With that many holes the birds wouldn't have to wait on another bird to get in. and it would be a nice size landing board.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

What are the measurements of what you have done so far?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It's 38" tall x 38" deep x 19" in front. 10' long 2' between braces and the window is 33 x 24.Counting on you Wayne, you're my design expert.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Boy are you in trouble.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice drawing, thats going to be a great loft! I would drop the trap a foot inside a frame lined w/dowels and make the landing board pivot in the middle, if it was mine so it would discourage Cats, ***** etc...


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Good idea, I drew that out in my thread on cat resistant sputnic. The cutsy spelling was for cats. I know it's spelled with a K


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Very clever, I like!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wayne: Here's another thought if your up to drawing. I thought maybe I could build a little dormer in the center and put a drop trap in the rear so they would enter from that way using the entire roof as a landing board?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wayne, Thats exactly what i was talking about.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Building a dormer is much more complex and expensive than it at first appears. To get 16 inch clearance requires a lot of material. I don't think it would be worth the effort. 
The shallower the pitch the more dormer is needed.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Try it as a shed dormer. My bro-in law and I are working up plans that uses the roof as a landing board and a shed dormer as the trap. A flat deck would be just in front of the trap. I'll post a sketch up when we get it more refined.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was thinking of just putting a sort of dormer in the center on top of the avairy where the window is and drop in there.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Here's what I did*

Just put a release door and trap on one side for now. Haven't tried the trap but I'm sure it will be fine.....pretty much made it like Wayne and Shadybug suggested.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Like the badminton racquet on the roof, is that so they can swat any hawks


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually I get them at the dollar store. The one on the roof is fastened to an 8' rod. They work really well in working your birds into the trap if you need to.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Can we see a pic of it opened up?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

That turned out looking great. Much better than the computer drawing I did. Thanks for the credit. It makes me feel good about the effort of drawing things out.


----------

